# Look 566 manual



## look566 (Aug 19, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find a technical manual for a Look 566 I recently purchased? Stuff like torque specs, max # of spacers the fork can safely accommodate, and the like. I poked around on the Look English language site but couldn't find anything. I'll try my LBS where I bought the bike too, but in this day and age, I tend to keep electronic rather than paper copies of important docs.

Thanks!


----------



## San Clemente rider (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a more general 566 question. Why or why not - the 2011 Orbea Onix Ultegra or the Look 566 Ultegra?

If I go with the Orbea, I will likely upgrade the wheel set.

Would love your input?


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

*Look566:* I asked the same question when I bought mine. I got home and realized the dealer never gave me any paperwork. I asked and didn't get much of a response, seems they were done with the sale and weren't about to scrounge around for papers. I would imagine that you could call Look USA and have them track you one down. 

*San Clemente rider:* Love my Look 566, best bike for the price that I could find when buying it in 2009. I still think it's right up there with the best bang for your buck but other bike companies have caught up with it in some ways. Don't know much about the Onix other than Orbea makes good bikes. I'm sure you'll be happy with either. The Look is very comfortable for long rides and is stiff enough to keep up with any group ride. It does well in the hills and the flats. I cannot say enough good about the bike. Look hit a home run when they debuted the 566 in 2009. Nothing has changed since then except paint schemes.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I was under the impression that LOOK themselves don't sell built-up 566 bikes.

By that I mean they only sell the 566 as a frame set, the dealers / LBS then build them into complete bikes using whatever group set they want to suit the local market conditions or to buyer spec.

For instance, when I first started looking for my 566 the dealer had the frame hanging the shop window then went I went to 3 weeks later it was on the show room floor built up with Ultegra 6700, Fulcrum wheels etc.

Just about every 566 I see is built different from basic Shimano all the way to Dura Ace level kit, as such how much documentation would look be able to supply.


----------



## scuollo (Aug 2, 2010)

Can't find the file that I downloaded now, but if you still need the manual I can scan and post my paper version here.


----------



## look566 (Aug 19, 2011)

scuollo said:


> Can't find the file that I downloaded now, but if you still need the manual I can scan and post my paper version here.


Just back from vacation, did the Tahoe Sierra Century and a solo ride around the Lake on the 566, plus some shorter rides. Just beautiful!!!

Got the LBS to give me a copy of the manual, I guess they were a little disorganized and i was excited when I picked it up  Thanks for the offer!


----------

